# en world players journal



## johnsemlak (Jan 19, 2003)

Will there be a pdf version available on the net?

If not, do you think I'll be able to subsribe here in Russia?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 19, 2003)

Back issues will eventually be available in PDF format.

You can subscribe from anywhere.  Except the moon.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 19, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Except the moon. *




DAMN!


----------

